# two yb seraphims



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have two yb seraphims available to the right person, they were intended for someone that has change their mind...so I need to find a new place for them, they are from a pair from the creator of the breed Anne Ellis, I do not know the sex of them as they are still young. if interested please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you find your Seraphims a gentle, friendly bunch? I had a breeding pair, loved them, but lost them to the weasel last winter.
Daryl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> Do you find your Seraphims a gentle, friendly bunch? I had a breeding pair, loved them, but lost them to the weasel last winter.
> Daryl


They are, even when being mean so to speak, they are dainty about it. I thought there would be prob with the cock when I got the figs, but he just blocks them from getting into his box, nothing violent. they were ok to keep with my homers when they(the homers) were sqeakers, but the homers would be too much for them now.finding a new home for them is emotionaly harder than I thought it would be, I could never put them on eggbid as I have to know where they are going, would love to find a young person getting into fancies, and help them out. they could be kept in a yb weaning section with other breeds, if you know anyone that might be interested let me know, I have a shipping box the parents came in. maybe you would like them????...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're really cute birds. I hope you find a good home for them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Why don't you want to keep them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Why don't you want to keep them?


they were intended for someone, I hatched the young one for someone and they were going to take the two when the baby was weaned, too much time passed and they had a change of heart, I won't do that again, I want more room for figs, Im getting another pair today from my new friend leon Tucker, he shows figs,and I owls,. I also made an impulse bid on a pair of white frillbacks and won them, Im not near full in the breeding area, just do not want too many different fancy breeds, The white figs are smaller for display and seem so adaptable that I really want to use them for this instead of the seraphims. in the future, I want warsaw butterfly and capuchines..so I really don not need seraphims too. but if I can not find a place for them, they will always have a home here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

these two cuties are still avialible if anyone is interested, will ship if weather permits. can email pics.....here are the parent birds


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I owls*



spirit wings said:


> they were intended for someone, I hatched the young one for someone and they were going to take the two when the baby was weaned, too much time passed and they had a change of heart, I won't do that again, I want more room for figs, Im getting another pair today from my new friend leon Tucker, he shows figs,and I owls,. I also made an impulse bid on a pair of white frillbacks and won them, Im not near full in the breeding area, just do not want too many different fancy breeds, The white figs are smaller for display and seem so adaptable that I really want to use them for this instead of the seraphims. in the future, I want warsaw butterfly and capuchines..so I really don not need seraphims too. but if I can not find a place for them, they will always have a home here.


Hi SPIRT WINGS, Well I would take the Seraphims but I need to get rid of birds. What is this I owls thing, my ITALIAN OWLS resent being called I owls LOL ..GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> Hi SPIRT WINGS, Well I would take the Seraphims but I need to get rid of birds. What is this I owls thing, my ITALIAN OWLS resent being called I owls LOL ..GEORGE


trying to be fancy with my "short hand"....or is that just lazy...


----------



## Gille (Sep 8, 2006)

*Seraphims*

I'm wondering, I saw Seraphim youngster pics and then the pic of mom an dad after the first mold in their white plumage. Some of our white Rollers did lighten up but not that much. They are very beautiful birds.
how far can Seraphims fly? Are they more Homer sized or Roller sized?
are the generally as gentle as i was reading?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gille said:


> I'm wondering, I saw Seraphim youngster pics and then the pic of mom an dad after the first mold in their white plumage. Some of our white Rollers did lighten up but not that much. They are very beautiful birds.
> how far can Seraphims fly? Are they more Homer sized or Roller sized?
> are the generally as gentle as i was reading?


They are smaller than homers,and can not be let out to fly, they would get lost, they would be great for display though or just to have a fancy around the loft, they are very gentle, but they are like any pigeon, they perfer their own kind to humans. they moult out to all white when mature...kinda neat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

some people do use them for droppers A fancy type pigeon that is released in the fancier's yard and flies straight to the landing board to coax the Racing Homer out of the sky and onto the landing board... they are not a bird used for flying thou ..


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is what they are, Basiclly they are old classic frill's just somone bred a pair of whites and thought she could get rich off them and say they were a rare breed so, she was selling them for like 500$ ea back then. They are in the middle of the size of a homer and roller there are some pics of my classic frills(same thing) in my website.  And yes they can fly pretty well if you have homers they will circle around the house with them for abit then land and so on. I know somone who has them and i use to let mine out myself. They would just cruise around and pick stones from the driveway


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are old classic frills i saw this weekend at the show. which you guys are calling the birds.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

_must... not.... reply...
must... resist...

must... not.... reply..._


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeon lower said:


> Here is what they are, Basiclly they are old classic frill's just somone bred a pair of whites and thought she could get rich off them and say they were a rare breed so, she was selling them for like 500$ ea back then. They are in the middle of the size of a homer and roller there are some pics of my classic frills(same thing) in my website.  And yes they can fly pretty well if you have homers they will circle around the house with them for abit then land and so on. I know somone who has them and i use to let mine out myself. They would just cruise around and pick stones from the driveway


This is the correct info on them
The Seraphim were created from what Anne calls old fashioned Oriental Frills. These old fashioned frills have longer faces and are much slimmer than the Oriental Frills exhibited at shows today. Today's Oriental Frills' beaks are too short to be effective parents to their own young, and foster parents are required to raise them. Because of the longer beak,the old fashioned Oriental Frills are quite capable of feeding their own young.. The Seraphim has retained this desirable quality of the old fashioned Oriental Frills, and are also quite capable of taking care of their young.. 
As Anne stated, the Seraphim are all genetically recessive red or recessive yellow, but at maturity manifest the Seraphim's white angel color. As young birds, before the first molt, they show patches of this underlying yellow or red color, and look quite jolly and playful. It is not until after the first, and in some rare stubborn cases the second molt, that the magic occurs and they gain their angelic pure white appearance. 
the gThey have also kept the frill, peak crest, mane, slipper-like grouse feet and entle temperament of the old Oriental Frills, but have gained and an elegant form and unique head structure. Anne describes the grouse-type feathering on their fet as white stars and it is not hard to see why. She has created the perfect combination of grace and beauty and kept a touch of magic, making this breed worthy of the name Seraphim. A Seraphim, in case you are wondering, is a six-winged angel that guards the throne of the Lord.In January of 1995 the NPA unanimously adopted the Standard of Perfection for the Seraphim, and officially recognized the breed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> _must... not.... reply...
> must... resist...
> 
> must... not.... reply..._


Don't worry, they all have good homes, And they will not be used as droppers.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Anne is actually sending me a pair in the next week or two... but it was still so hard to keep from writing "I want them! I want them!"
LOL

I got to see a pair in person up in Alamo (in the Mansion Loft behind Alamo Hay & Grain) last week and they are even more adorable than I expected.


----------

